# 21rs Ground Clearance And Axle Flip



## Astronut (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello, we're looking hard at the purchase of a new 21RS . However, where we live there is a steep grade that abruptly comes down to a flat concrete slab. I'm concerned that the TT may drag it's bumper. So, I was hoping that someone with a 21RS could measure the ground clearance on the bumper and also measure the distance from the center of the back wheel on the TT to the back of the bumper.

On another note, where do people go to get the axles flipped and what should it cost?

Thanks in advance for any info!

Dave


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Astronut said:


> On another note, where do people go to get the axles flipped and what should it cost?
> 
> [snapback]98428[/snapback]​


Axle flipping is done to allow upgrade to 15" wheels and tires. Some models (like the 26 RS) do not require axle flipping to accomplish this wheel upgrade. Some people also flip the axles just to get more ground clearance with the stock 14" tires and wheels (like 25 RS-S owners).

Not sure on the cost to do this.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dave,

I can't help you on the measurements, we have a different model, but as far as axle flip cost is concerned, I have seen anything from $250-500 complete (depending on where you live).

Any RV dealer with a service department should be able to do it for you. I would also look for local trailer repair shops. You may get a better deal there.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Astronut said:


> Hello, we're looking hard at the purchase of a new 21RS . However, where we live there is a steep grade that abruptly comes down to a flat concrete slab. I'm concerned that the TT may drag it's bumper. So, I was hoping that someone with a 21RS could measure the ground clearance on the bumper and also measure the distance from the center of the back wheel on the TT to the back of the bumper.
> 
> On another note, where do people go to get the axles flipped and what should it cost?
> 
> ...


If Camping479 (mike) does not see this, pm him, he has the same trailer and flipped his axles for basically the same reason.

John


----------



## Astronut (Feb 20, 2006)

John,

I'll PM Mike tonight, thanks for the info









Dave


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Astronut said:


> Hello,Â we're looking hard at the purchase of a new 21RS .Â However, where we live there is a steep grade that abruptly comes down to a flat concrete slab.Â I'm concerned that the TT may drag it's bumper.Â So, I was hoping that someone with a 21RS could measure the ground clearance on the bumper and also measure the distance from the center of the back wheel on the TT to the back of the bumper.Â
> 
> On another note, where do people go to get the axles flipped and what should it cost?
> 
> ...


The bumper is actually on top of the frame at the back so I measured at the bottom of the frame under the bumper. Note that the bumper measurement might be off an inch or so ... not sure if I got it completely level before measuring.









So around 20" at the bumper and 75" to middle of back tire.

I had mine done at the dealer before I picked it up. I think it was under $300.

You can see photos of the lift if you click on the link in my signature.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

We have the same problem. I looked at lots of solutions. The one we finally used (least expensive) is to change the hitch ball before backing down the driveway. We use a standard tow hitch for hauling. When we get home we unhook and insert a drop hitch it raises the trailer rearend significantly. My concern was the axle flip may not be enough and it cost me only $30. Just my 2 cents JR


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great idea Reggie







Simple and effective.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The drop ball hitch sound like an easy solution. for 430 bucks I'd try that before having anyone flip your axles and finding it was't enough.


----------



## Astronut (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Great info







. BlueWedge, thanks for checking the measuements. Reggie44, great idea, I think that may do it for me!

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## Astronut (Feb 20, 2006)

David,

I just got a chance to visit your site with the pictures. Those are great! Great view of the axles and everything else. If I wind up needing the extra height, I know exactly what needs to be done. Thanks again for the link







!

Dave


----------

